# Accessibility Options on Android



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a friend who's legally blind and has trouble seeing screens that are white background with black text. He's been looking around at possibly getting an Android phone, though he has swayed over to the iPhone due to its Accessibility options. I can't help him too much myself, so I need help from y'all and see what we can do there. I looked a little bit into it, but since I'm not that great, I'll need to get some opinions on it. He has looked into the Galaxy Nexus, but the more he read about it, the less likely he wanted it. Samsung doesn't typically do their customers very well, at least basing on a couple of friends, so the options are around HTC and Motorola most likely. Not that that really matters..

Basically, he would like to see screenshots or perhaps videos of the accessibility options available to Android. He also needs a way to invert the screen somehow so he can see it better. Other than that, there isn't much I can do to help in the matter at the moment.


----------

